# A few Croc photos focusing on the eyes



## Aussie shooter (Feb 17, 2017)




----------



## Click (Feb 17, 2017)

Nice series. I especially like the first picture. Well done, Aussie shooter.


----------



## scottkinfw (Feb 17, 2017)

Powerful shots nicely done.
I like # 1 best.
sek


----------



## Valvebounce (Feb 17, 2017)

Hi Aussie shooter. 
Lovely shots, great mood to the lighting. Well done. 
The first shot looks so much like the generic dragon as drawn / imagined, never really thought about it but I guess it is obvious, these being such a prehistoric looking animal. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## cayenne (Feb 17, 2017)

LOL...

Hope you were using a *LOOOOOONG* lens for these shots....


Really nice...great stuff, thanx for sharing!!


cayenne


----------



## Aussie shooter (Feb 18, 2017)

Thanks all. Eyes on any animal are great but they are especially intense on crocs. TBH though I do work with crocs in captivity so these are NOT animals in the wild. Means I can get really close


----------



## sanj (Feb 18, 2017)

Love them all!!! 
The third one is my favourite, if mine, I would crop the bottom out a bit....


----------



## kodakrome (May 27, 2017)

Hey Aussie Shooter, those are really nice shots. I always liked those eye shots. This one I took of a gator last month. This shot probably was kind of risky - this guy was 10 feet in front of me and there was nothing between us but air. If he wanted to - he could have run up and grabbed me. These guys can easily outrun a human. I'm getting too old for this crap. I think it's time for me to start shooting squirrels.


----------



## multnomah (May 27, 2017)

Here's one of a giant croc that was lounging on the banks of the Mara River in Kenya.


----------



## AlanF (May 27, 2017)

Any selfies of you wrestling with one?


----------



## meywd (May 27, 2017)

Amazing photos, really their eyes are amazing and scary.

This one is from last year, taken in the A' Famosa Safari in Malaysia


----------



## Click (May 27, 2017)

AlanF said:


> Any selfies of you wrestling with one?




;D ;D ;D


----------



## Click (May 27, 2017)

Very nice shots, guys! 8)


----------



## AlanF (May 27, 2017)

Here's one I took last year with the 100-400mm II on the 5DSR. It was either in the River Cam or Malaysia, probably the latter.


----------

